# Herringbone camera strap.



## martti (Jan 19, 2015)

This strap looks very cool. It also stabilizes the camera while you are shooting and keeps it from knocking around when you are not. It does not get in the picture even when shooting with the 14mm lens. It costs 35 dollars delivery and the Arca compatible plate included. One of the better gadgets I've got. Strong recommendation. Look for Herringbone on eBay.
My friend saw mine and he wanted one also so I ordered another one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 28, 2015)

There are a ton of knockoff Canon Hand Straps, the original E1 strap was very popular, but is now replaced by the E2, which is not well liked.

There are still E1 straps available, odds are that they are not authentic. They all come from China  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Canon-E1-Hand-Grip-Strap-for-EOS-Rebel-DSLR-1D-5D-MARK-II-III-6D-7D-60D-70D-/271753924669

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-Hand-Strap-E1-Review.aspx


----------



## martti (Jan 28, 2015)

Te Canon strap is OK with a battery grip or an EOS 1 body. They have the extra fixation point.
The Herringbone comes with an Arca plate that screws in the tripod thread.


----------



## TMSCanon (Jan 28, 2015)

DIY option: I made this strap at home... The yellow triangle indicates where it is sewn to let your hand into the loop.


----------



## martti (Jan 28, 2015)

The yellow stitches are cool but I like red ones better!
8)
Nikon stitches are yellow, Canon stiches in red.
No real offense intended, really. Way cool that people do stuff with their hands insted of just buying&complaining.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 28, 2015)

TMSCanon said:


> DIY option: I made this strap at home... The yellow triangle indicates where it is sewn to let your hand into the loop.



That's a clever design. Do you need a special machine to sew that material?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 28, 2015)

martti said:


> The yellow stitches are cool but I like red ones better!
> 8)


 
I found it on Amazon, I will think about it a bit, my had is usually way too large for hand straps, They come with and without the plate. I'm not sure how that is supposed to work.

http://www.amazon.com/Herringbone-Heritage-Leather-Camera-Stitching/dp/B00FR7NFMQ/ref=pd_cp_p_2


----------



## eli452 (Jan 28, 2015)

Look up the Camdapter Handstrap Pro
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Camdapter+Handstrap+Pro&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## TMSCanon (Jan 29, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> TMSCanon said:
> 
> 
> > DIY option: I made this strap at home... The yellow triangle indicates where it is sewn to let your hand into the loop.
> ...





martti said:


> The yellow stitches are cool but I like red ones better!
> 8)



Thanks Martti and AcutancePhotography...

AcutancePhotography - No, you don't need a special machine; it can be done by hand. The nylon seat belt strap is not thick. But, using a basic sewing machine is very helpful for adding strength and an even line. 

Martti - Oops, sorry about the "yellow" line. I suppose I should have used a different color like lime green.  I merely drew the yellow line on there with Photoshop to make it more apparent. The thread is actually black (and be sure to use "nylon" thread; it's stronger!) 

Cheers!!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 16, 2015)

TMSCanon said:


> DIY option: I made this strap at home... The yellow triangle indicates where it is sewn to let your hand into the loop.



Very nice! Gives that hand a little freedom too! I'm impressed.


----------



## sootzzs (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm using the exact same Herringbone strap (it is made in S. Korea I believe and not China) for over a year now and really fond of it. It is made of real and sturdy leather and fits nice to my hand (I have quite thin hands though). I used a Chinese knockoff of E1 and it fell apart in less than a week and almost knocked my camera to the ground.


----------

